# My Bouv B!tch earned her keep



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

So, while not as good as actually munching an aggressor, my Bouv Ness tried to "escape" out the window (breaking through 3 layers of glass) at 4am, when there was someone screwing around outside my bedroom window. I had been asleep, & woke up to an 80# b!tch dancing around on my head, barking her crazy head off & breaking stuff. I like to imagine how fast a person can fly over a 6' fence in instances like this! 
Here's a few pics, after the sun had come up & I was flushing her wounds out.. pretty boring to look at, but I'm proud of my girl. She really messed the stormwindow frame up & I'm confident she would've made it outside if it hadn't been for the multi-paned type of window. While I still personally prefer molossers, I DO Love how pain just seems to really just crank a good Bouvier up!
Thankfully, other than a shard of glass that narrowly avoided her eye (you can see the wound below it) that was sticking out of her face, she just suffered a bunch of little slices around her muzzle that healed up almost immediately.
Thanks for looking! Tashi


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice job. I bet the prowlers pucker factor was....high!=D>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Good girl, Ness! \\/ Glad to hear she wasn't too badly hurt by the glass.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG! Ness is a good girl. Im sure when the bad guy heard all that commotion, they hit the road & probably won't be back!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Good girl, Isn't she the one you had in Va.?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Hahaha, good work from the girl. She kinda looks pretty happy with herself in the first pick.
Im glad she came away with relatively small damage. By the looks of the window she could really of cut her self up real bad.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Great job. I do have to say though, since this is a dog forum, we will accept the word bitch. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

see any puddles of pee under the window?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Head on, seems to be a bouv trait. Although I had a GSD go through a glass picture window when I was a kid when by brother and his friend's friendly wrestling turned otherwise. I used to say Thor--bouv needed a bank account with the windshield and fences he destroyed. They do feel absolutely nothing when they are in drive and their territoriality is intense. Glad she didn't sustain a serious injury. 


Terrasita


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent work from Ness!
I am glad that she did not really injure herself in the pursuit of the hooligans. They will now think twice before trying to break into a house with a big black dog inside.

Carolyn


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job Ness \\/ Tashi I think you can make a load of money selling that "alarm system" of yours ;-)


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Good job Ness-- Just doing what a good Bouv does.....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job there


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It was probably a cat on the windowsill.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It was probably a cat on the windowsill.


Buzzkill :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm impressed! I understand that wonderful "high" you get when a dog does the right job.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Buzzkill :lol:


we can count on gerry for that :-\" but, as we say at work "WTF???"

good job (though maybe a bit over-the-top...?) Bouv Girl  =D> 

frickin' crazy good dogs, anyway, lol


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Good girl Ness, and sounds like you weren't too mad about the broken window 

Can I just say I LOVE her short coat, and I had no idea bouviers looked like that? When someone says bouvier I picture the giant hairy beast with the beard full of slobbery mats... Only ones I have ever seen... LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you saw someone out there ?? Or the bitch just broke the glass ?? Sure it wasn't a thunderstorm ??

This is on my bullshit radar.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Good girl Ness, and sounds like you weren't too mad about the broken window
> 
> Can I just say I LOVE her short coat, and I had no idea bouviers looked like that? When someone says bouvier I picture the giant hairy beast with the beard full of slobbery mats... Only ones I have ever seen... LOL


 
Anna,
I have posed two photos under the working-other breeds of my Bouvier bitch Alkemi. That coat has never been clipped-trimming on the head and neck only. More photos are on my website at www.herlandbouviers.ca
There are still old fashioned short coated Bouviers in existence!

Carolyn


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Peeping Toms.................... Bouvs Rule!!!
Property Protected by Bouvier Motion Detectors!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, nothing like a bouvier. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voSsvwYQQ0

Look familiar howard ?? You could use that for your "my dog is a cur" thread.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, nothing like a bouvier. LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voSsvwYQQ0
> 
> Look familiar howard ?? You could use that for your "my dog is a cur" thread.


I did a translation of the comments and it looks like the handler had no idea the training was being filmed. I am sure that there are a lot of training scenarios throughout the world that could be posted to make a dog look bad.


Carolyn


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Carolyn Herle said:


> I did a translation of the comments and it looks like the handler had no idea the training was being filmed. I am sure that there are a lot of training scenarios throughout the world that could be posted to make a dog look bad. Carolyn


Thanks Carolyn those were my thoughts too!!
I don't have time to sit home and watch videos and make "posts" of this type. Mondio vids, I'm sure the records have lots of great mistakes and decoy screw ups...


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you saw someone out there ?? Or the bitch just broke the glass ?? Sure it wasn't a thunderstorm ?? This is on my bullshit radar.



Jeff - I heard the person scampering away & over the fence.. & saw disturbed ground later that day. They were getting into the shed you can see outside the window. That's OK.. I'm always quick to think BS on stuff like this too -I don't take it personal. LOL on the thunderstorm though.. she's "all Dutch" when it comes to her concern for rough weather. I hope we get to meet up sometime so you can see for yourself she isn't a total POS. O

Gerry G. - I have multiple cats that live in the house, so not terribly likely. :lol:

Gerry - Yep! That's the same b!tch that took 1st at the APPDA trial in VA you guys put on.. sad things went down how they did & you won't be doing anymore, but really glad I got to meet all you "Southern Gents"! I was pretty happy with her, considering we had never heard of APPDA or trained for any of the scenarios!
Just for the fun of it, here's a link for a few snippets from that trial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOIDa-Ij5VI&NR=1

Carolyn - Thanks for posting about your dogs!  I'm *forever* arguing with folks about the "original" short-coated Bouv!! Have you seen the old Bouv pics under my acct.. I try to collect any old ones that show the short-coated Bouvs that I can. Our dog's pedigrees have some definite "common themes".

Everybody else - Thanks for your kind words about Nessie! The window wasn't that expensive to fix & I DO so love to fantasize about somebody losing their bladder control as they realize they picked the wrong place to skulk around! I had no idea she'd go to quite that length in her territoriality, as she's generally pretty darn social for a Bouv. I was really happy she wasn't injured any worse -I actually call Ness my "Teflon Dog" -nothing seems to stick to her!
Thanks again for taking a minute to check her out! Tashi


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I did a translation of the comments and it looks like the handler had no idea the training was being filmed.

Shit is shit, doesn't matter if it knows it is being filmed. Too many excuses out there.

Wawa..... too hard. Well, glad the guy scampered off. Too bad you don't have a doggy door.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Peeping Toms.................... Bouvs Rule!!!
> Property Protected by Bouvier Motion Detectors!


 
I hate when the dogs bark at me !


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Wawa..... too hard. Well, glad the guy scampered off.


You mean they were not "peeping Toms but peeping Tomcats?

Sorry, but the "scampered off" tickled my sense of humour, too!!!


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You mean they were not "peeping Toms but peeping Tomcats?
> 
> Sorry, but the "scampered off" tickled my sense of humour, too!!!


LOL -I'm a walking Thesaurus! :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> I hate when the dogs bark at me !


 LOL!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Then stay at home!


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

COOL deal! BTW- nice black GSD


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

kevin holford said:


> COOL deal! BTW- nice black GSD


 Why thank you! I've always found your Briard-mix to be quite dashing too!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought Kevin had a Lab x Poodle! 

No...wasn't it a goat?

Oh that's right, the PA folks don't own THAT type of thing....

It's a "pocket pecker" and those are the only type to own...just ask what's his face...LOL :mrgreen:


----------

